# Question for the men



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

What is your favorite perfume, body lotion. What drives you wild when you smell it on your wife.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Love's Baby Soft. It was the hair conditioner she used when we were dating. They don't make the conditioner any more but apparently do make other products with that fragrance. The association for me is of our dating, college, and the good times we had.


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

Loved Opium...........30 years ago

Chaos is still a favorite

Black Cashmere 

Gucci Flora


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Poison 

In truth though her natural scents are all I need.

MN


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Wind Song...Have always loved it. Of course, my wife only wears Jungle Gardenia. I dispise that smell.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Oooo I like gardenias Probably my favorite flower


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you want her? Pleas say "Yes"..


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

I recently became enthralled by Gucci Premiere.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Spent gunpowder and beer. I may be a *******...


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

It's whatever scent I come to associate with them - a recent example was her own shampoo and hair products, and the coconut-flavoured shower gel I kept for when she came over.


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

Malpheous said:


> Spent gunpowder and beer. I may be a *******...


Tire store and gas, too?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Malpheous said:


> Spent gunpowder and beer. I may be a *******...


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm going to need more than gardenias


----------



## Lancer (Sep 15, 2014)

I have always loved the smell of Giorgio Perfume.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

none at all


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm with AR, I actually don't like the scent of perfumes. The worst is if I have to ride an elevator and enter the woman who took a bath in the stuff. Ugh.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

now on the flip side I wear cologne

I wear Sex Panther by Odeon, It's illegal in nine countries....it's made with real bits of panther so you know it's good
They've done studies, you know. 60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> now on the flip side I wear cologne
> 
> I wear Sex Panther by Odeon, It's illegal in nine countries....it's made with real bits of panther so you know it's good
> They've done studies, you know. 60% of the time, it works every time.



I prefer natural Pacific Ocean cologne. Just have to avoid those days when there is too much rain runoff.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

i have smelled perfumes on women. some were nice, some overpoweringly sweet. My wife in general does not use perfume. She uses some gawd awful hand lotions that stink.

IF a woman did use a good perfume that a guy loved, how the heck would he know which one it was? Guys would not have a clue.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Her natural odor.

Sure, some perfume smells nice and all, but NOTHING like the smell of her.

YUMMY


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

luvinhim said:


> What is your favorite perfume, body lotion. What drives you wild when you smell it on your wife.


you might get more responses here from people who really enjoy perfumes

Fragrance Discussion


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Hell I didn't even know Loves Baby Soft was around. I don't think I have ever had a more visceral reaction to any scent in my life. As teen, twenty-something, it used to make me crazy.

I don't like anything overly floral.

I do enjoy when a woman passes me by and then you are suddenly struck by wonderful scent in her wake ... and I'm not talking crop dusting. 

A standout that always turns my head is Angel.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm suspicious of any man who knows the name of any perfume, let alone what it smells like by name.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I always think of Hannibal Lechtor.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Deejo said:


> I always think of Hannibal Lechtor.


"_You use Evyan skin cream. And sometimes you wear L'Air du Temps. But not today._"

Don't ask me how I remember those lines. I promise I am a good man


----------



## whatUknow (Aug 17, 2013)

Vanilla... Body wash.. Perfume... Body spray... It all works


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

drerio said:


> "_You use Evyan skin cream. And sometimes you wear L'Air du Temps. But not today._"
> 
> Don't ask me how I remember those lines. I promise I am a good man


They went into even greater detail about his olfactory senses in Hannibal.He was a super smeller.

I dated a super smeller. She was not a serial killer or a cannibal. Actually learned a lot about discerning scent.

Primary stank groups for most toilet water:

Floral: Lavendar, lilac, heather, rose

Botanical, herbs or wood: sandalwood, patchoulie, mint, tobacco

Spice: Vanilla, cinammon, anise, ginger

Citrus: Lemon, lime, orange

Animal: Leather, musk


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife smells like bleach.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

luvinhim said:


> What is your favorite perfume, body lotion. What drives you wild when you smell it on your wife.


Way too personal a question. And by that, I mean 'unique to each person'. It would be nice to have a magic bullet of a scent to ambush your man, but what smells great to one doesn't to another. Plus how the fragrance interacts with your own body chemistry also has an effect, or so I've heard.


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

Deejo said:


> I always think of Hannibal Lechtor.


"It puts the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again!"

:rofl:


----------



## pushing50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, she has a "magic bullet" -- unconditional love, from philosophy. I call it "sex in a bottle". Deer would buy it to hunt me.


----------

